# Psychedelic Skeeter Pee



## Barry Collins (Feb 23, 2019)

I made my first batch of skeeter pee using the slurry from a blueberry wine and it tastes as good as it looks! I have aptly named this batch my “Psychedelic Skeeter Pee”. Happy trails!


----------



## dralarms (Feb 23, 2019)

Love that label and cap


----------



## Barry Collins (Feb 23, 2019)

dralarms said:


> Love that label and cap


Thanks! It’s been a long winter so I’ve had some time on my hands.


----------



## NorCal (Feb 24, 2019)

Great! Epitomizes what Skeeter is all about; fun.


----------



## Barry Collins (Feb 24, 2019)

NorCal said:


> Great! Epitomizes what Skeeter is all about; fun.


Thank you very much! I’m having a great time, especially now that I have SP to drink!


----------



## Arne (Feb 26, 2019)

Lol, best get another batch going. The first one won't last long. 5 gal. seems like a lot but goes away rather quickly. Arne.


----------

